# trying to cut the wire just above the can tie



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

something different than smashing the can ... at 8 meters trying to cut the 1mm copper wire just above the tie to the can ... got it after 5 shoots (misses) !!!

you can see it 




maybe it was only a lucky shoot giving my skills, but it was fun !!!
hope you like it

Cheers

Arturo

PS better view it in full screen

Ha forgot to upload picx here it is


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man, that was sweet! I enjoy watching your form when shooting, and nothing like the sounds of ammo thrashing and bells.

Thanks for sharing, and looking forward to more.

Good Job,

LGD


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Ha ha ... thanks LGD ... I was not believing it (see the gesture at the end to load more ammo) ... 3/4 butterfly has increased a lot my accuracy and the bow type grip of the frame see http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22020-my-keys-to-reliable-accuracy/ which apparently has not got much attention ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

thanks treefork ... those are powerful shots near/above 100mps or 35J with the 7 grams steel ball, plus the nice resonance of the catchbox which gives a more dramatic effect ...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, Arturito. Cutting a piece of copper wire is pretty tough! You might also like the following idea for a target.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15115-fun-target/

I found it easiest to cut the vertical string, harder to cut the horizontal string, and really tough to cut both strings at once.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Charles, thanks, that target you mention is indeed difficult I believe is out of my means today, unless a very lucky shoot !!! it's more difficult than cutting a card even !!! (i mean cutting both strings) ... in my case I believe it was possible because the wire was enough "weared" and luckily I've hit it just above the tie so the can inertia helped, you are right I have done several non intended hits (misses) on that wire and it never cuts only gets bended/dented ... anyway the shoots were quite powerful, enough to do a hole side to side to the can (steel food one) ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I think you are probably better than you give yourself credit for! Use larger size ammo, and you will make it easier. Any way, it was nice to see you handling that butterfly shooting so well.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, thank you guys, LGD, treefork and Charles for your kind words, I am very happy with my achievements, what I like of this sport is that is difficult but with work you get your reward and joy, it is an excellent exercise to develop perseverance and patience ... you all shooters here and there has being a great support to show me the road ...

Cheers

Arturo

PS a little bit of humor, bonus pic of the same can top


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Arturito said:


> Ha ha ... thanks LGD ... I was not believing it (see the gesture at the end to load more ammo) ... 3/4 butterfly has increased a lot my accuracy and the bow type grip of the frame see http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22020-my-keys-to-reliable-accuracy/ which apparently has not got much attention ...
> Cheers
> Arturo


That sur is one fine shooter, I always thought so, by your avatar. Looks comfortable, which I am sure it aids in your shooting...

About the gestures, after making videos for a while, you will learn to make it look like you meant to do it 

Lgd


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks LGD, I see you are a seasoned and proficient vid producer/shooter, I have found very useful tips and information in them (and you are a very good teacher !)... great job, so please receive this last little gift from a student (and for the moment of course!!) :wave: ...









Cheers

Arturo


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Ha, that's great, just added it to my computers slideshow. Thank you for the kind words.

LGD


----------

